# Pennys Cruiser on Ebay



## OldRider (May 19, 2010)

Is it just me or does this Pennys Cruiser resemble a Sears Spaceliner (FlightLiner?)? And is it really worth that much?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Pennys-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e591b2ba7


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 19, 2010)

Not really and emphatically no- at least for me.  Here's a Spaceliner:
http://thorvy.tumblr.com/post/67345463/what-a-beautiful-old-bicycle-this-bike-is-a


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2010)

Actually, it is similar, and probably designed by the same guy-Victor Schrekengost. Both were built by Murray, and both shared similar parts. But the tank and rack is different, along with the chain gaurd, and some additions on the frames.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 22, 2010)

It's actually just like a Sears "Flightliner" Made by Murray Ohio,as previously posted.

Pat


----------

